# New Finger Sling Colors



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

I now have 8 different colors for finger slings now. They are tan, black, red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and pink. You can find these under the classified ads.


----------



## Rosscardiac (Feb 22, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wow*

Those colors look Great!!

Awesome product!! Very High Quality.

Don't miss out all you Finger Sling Shooters.


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Those colors look Great!!
> 
> Awesome product!! Very High Quality.
> 
> Don't miss out all you Finger Sling Shooters.


Thanks for the bump


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

Tan is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

Now available in white.


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

i'm an idiot...what's a finger sling?


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

plottman said:


> i'm an idiot...what's a finger sling?


No, your not an idiot. They are one of the best kept secrets of archery. They let you hold your bow with out the worry of dropping it. It is very cheap insurance for an expensive bow.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

i learn something everyday


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

You could probably sell more if you explained to people how to make them.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

9 different colors to chose from.


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12 Killer (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

